# طلب مساعدة



## هيثم احمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيكم العافية يا اعضاء المنتدى الغالي وتحياتي الى كل الاعضاء 
انا طالب في السنة الخامسة ومشروع تخرجي عن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لانشاء مصنع لانتاج بلاط السيراميك( الكراميكا) ارجو المساعدة في تزويدي بمعلومات عن كيفية دراسة الجدوى وعن خطوط الانتاج والماكنات وعمليات انتاج هذا النوع من البلاط والمواد الخام وكل ما يلزم لدراسة الجدوى. 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هيثم احمد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

هل من افادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م. مختار (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

يا أخي الكريم حدد المعلومات التي تريدها بالضبط فالمعلومات التي طلبتها عامة وتشمل كل شيئ فإن لم يكن لديك شيئ فربما يكون من الأفضل أن تختار موضوع آخر .


----------



## هيثم احمد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي م.مختار وبارك الله فيك 
في البداية اريد معرفة المواد الخام المستخدمة والعملية الانتاجية اللازمة، عندي بعض المراجع ولكن اذا كان هناك مصانع تختص بهذا النوع من البلاط يتم الاستفادة منها والتواصل معها.


----------



## م. مختار (20 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي هيثم
أرجو أن تمهلني بعض الوقت حتى أتصل بأصدقائي في مصنع لصناعة السيراميك لأحاول أن أوفر لك المعلومات التي طلبتها إن امكن وهذا رابط لكتب تخصصية في صناعة السيراميك ( أن كانت تفيدك ) وبالتوفيق

http://www.knovel.com/web/portal/br..._area_browse/view&subjectAreaID=65&seeBooks=1


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ هيثم
ذكرت ان مشروعك هو دراسة جدوى اقتصاديه للانشاء
وهذه حالة فنيه مستقله عن المسلك التكنولوجي للمعمل
والجدوى الاقتصاديه تعتمد على حالات العرض والطلب والاسعار والتصدير
والارقام الرياضيه للقيم والاسعار الخاصه بالمكائن والعماله والمواد الاوليه
اما الشق الاخر وهو الجدوى الفنيه ويهتم بالطاقات التصميميه والمتاحه
واخيرا فان طلبك مركب ويحتاج الى توضيح لكي نساعدك .
وعموما اطلع على المواقع التاليه لزيادة الاطلاع اذ يوجد ملف بهذا الخصوص هنا
http://www.plastics4arab.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7763
وهنا تطلع على كيفية اعدا الدراسه
http://www.aucbm.org/arabic/activiti/research/research.htm
والملف المرفق التالي يتحدث عن السيراميك
مع تنمياتي لك بالموفقيه


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه مواضيع عن دراسات الجدوى،ان شاء الله تفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29400.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63740.html


----------



## هيثم احمد (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي م.مختار على اهتمامك وأرجو ان تطلعنا على المزيد والمفيد وارجوان نبقى على تواصل دائم. 
اخي حامد دراسة الجدوى التي سوف اقوم بها هي دراسة شاملة عن (دراسة الجدوى السوقية، الدراسة الفنية ،الدراسة المالية تكاليف خطوط الانتاج، ماكنات،....الخ)
شكرا لك اخي صناعي 1على هذه المعلومات 
ملاحظة: انا اقوم بدراسة الجدوى للمصنع في فلسطين حيث انه لا يوجد مصنع مخصص لانتاج بلاط السراميك في بلدنا 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## صناعي1 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هيثم احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا لك اخي م.مختار على اهتمامك وأرجو ان تطلعنا على المزيد والمفيد وارجوان نبقى على تواصل دائم.
> اخي حامد دراسة الجدوى التي سوف اقوم بها هي دراسة شاملة عن (دراسة الجدوى السوقية، الدراسة الفنية ،الدراسة المالية تكاليف خطوط الانتاج، ماكنات،....الخ)
> شكرا لك اخي صناعي 1على هذه المعلومات
> ...


 
الله يوفقك أخ هيثم و يسدد خطاك


----------

